# Installing an auxiliary fuel tank tool box combo pics



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I recently purchased a RDS 60 gallon aux fuel tank tool box combo from a fellow 2cooler and wanted to share with yall some pics of the install and end results.
This tank-box combo now allows me to have a range of 1500+ miles without refueling while also keeping the items that cluttered up the inside of my truck in the tool box portion.
I simply refuel truck at aux tank and when the drain valve is placed in the open position the fuel is gravity fed into my main tank.

Pic 1- shows the exterior of the tank-box which I had bedlined.

Pic 2- This is the vent system and its plumbing , exterior fuel gauge and filler cap that come with box and the drain valve will come with the "T" connecter kit.

Pic 3- Up close pic of drain valve and the hole in truck bed that it feeds through.

Pic 4- Tool box area with lid open

Pic 5- Underneath truck where the drain hose feeds to filler neck.

Pic 6- Also underneath truck showing the "T" connecter kit, plumbing to filler neck.

Links-
Tool box- http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200306721_200306721

"T" kit- http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200315501_200315501

Vent- http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...URL=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=78&classNum=90


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice setup i have been thinking about doing that on mine. Did you hook everything up yourself or have someone do it.


----------

